# Centerpin Fishing for Steelhead



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

Just got my first CP setup. Splurged after doing my research and went with the lamiglas redline centerspin and kingpin kinetic reel.

Casting is more difficult than I had thought. But holy smokes the rapid speed hook set and smooth drift is a game changer. 

Sure hope to hook one this spring!


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

Isn’t the centerpin forum inside the trout fishing forum below? I’ve noticed it’s a lot less active since the format change.


----------



## John warren jr (Sep 4, 2016)

Got my first center pin steely yesterday im hooked


----------

